# Willow Hound



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Thought it was time to post some pics of the Hound dog.. she's not the most photogenic girl around, lol. A couple of other pets thrown in for good measure, too.



















Her usual sleeping position.. I hate how you can see her eyes. She's really droopy and her eyelids are loose. Doesn't seem to bother her at all, though.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Awww, she is just precious!
Great pictures, your cat is adorable!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

She's looking great (and so are Bishop and Tess). How's she doing?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I think she looks wonderful! Rebel sleeps with his eyes open, too. Is she still being a little aggressive?


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

All your babies look wonderful!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Willow's doing really good... she's getting much better with training for her food aggression.. she can roll over and stuff now! :wink:


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I can't really tell ,is the weight coming off. Kind of looks like her chest is not so heavy. Sidney use to sleep like that so it about made me cry. But in the very corner you could see the eye and if you looked she was always watching me. I would walk by and I could see the eye move, I think she did it so she always knew where I was.
She doesn't look viscous hahahahahahha. Love the pics.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Herzo said:


> I can't really tell ,is the weight coming off. Kind of looks like her chest is not so heavy. Sidney use to sleep like that so it about made me cry. But in the very corner you could see the eye and if you looked she was always watching me. I would walk by and I could see the eye move, I think she did it so she always knew where I was.
> She doesn't look viscous hahahahahahha. Love the pics.


It's really hard to imagine that adorable face being aggressive, isn't it?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Herzo said:


> I can't really tell ,is the weight coming off. Kind of looks like her chest is not so heavy. Sidney use to sleep like that so it about made me cry. But in the very corner you could see the eye and if you looked she was always watching me. I would walk by and I could see the eye move, I think she did it so she always knew where I was.
> She doesn't look viscous hahahahahahha. Love the pics.


Thanks! She has lost around 10-13lb and looks good. You can even see her last rib now. I'm trying not to be too obsessive about it, I've always loved skinny dogs, and Willow is just never gonna get there with all her lumps and bumps and skin LOL. Very weird having a basset hound and an IG together. They look too different. :smile:

Her "aggressive" face.. she pulls up her lips like a regular dog and shows her teeth. She looks a little funny though because of those long lips! The first picture is her "Um.. It wasn't ME who stole that loaf of bread from the counter.. it was the cat!!!"


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh believe me I really do know the look. When Maddie does it we call it the Bilbo Baggins face. The one where he gets the ugly face when he wants the ring back.

You have done a good job she has lost allot of weight and I'll bet that is hard to get use too between the basset and the gray hound.


----------

